# egg bump?



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

is this an egg bump







sorry for not clear pic she wouldnt stay still


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It looks like it, from what I can tell of the picture.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

she will not stay still so can not get a better one she has been in and out of her box in cage downstairs all day and now there in their night cage at moment we dont want to ruin her routine and she is in out of box in there


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Do they have 2 different boxes in 2 different cages? Once she lays, you'll have to keep her in that cage. You can't move her and the eggs around after she lays.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

we were going to move the box she lays egg in to the bigger cage which is downstairs if she lays any and leave them down thier


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

never move a laying hen. the move stresses them too much and can cause egg laying complications during the laying stage or when they do have eggs or babies it can cause them to abandon the nest. leave her in the BIG cage with her mate and leave them there. dont let her fly around out of the cage when shes laying because she can fall or crash and break the egg inside her, which can kill her. keep her there now.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

No egg yet but bump looks a bit smaller then it did. We leaving her downstairs shes been in out of box all day just hoping there no problems


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

this is a picture of my sushine, with an egg bump actually she was going to lay her last egg when this picture was taken. The bump will be more protruding than seen in the picture also when she was laying for the whole week until she stopped laying her wings wear drooping down and she was always moving about in a bent position


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

you can also see this video, on the lest side of the perch you can see sunshine that is how she was walking around until she finished laying with a bent posture and dropping wings
here is the link-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GIceSuAcxg&feature=relmfu


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

lola has same bump and wings are down she is walking like she is wobbling along. We keeping an eye on her and we only noticed bump yesterday but it does seem smaller the yesterday


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

If she doesn't lay soon, you may consider a vet visit to make sure she is not egg-bound.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

the earliest we could get her to the vets would be monday as the avian vets is closed but they do have 24 hour emergency number which we can ring thing is aswell i go away tomorrow so it will be all down to my partner


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would give her one more day and if she still doesn't lay then take her in. Egg-binding is fatal if not taken care of correctly.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

my partner will be keeping close eye on her


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

Lola has laid 2 eggs


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

2 eggs in one day? Keep a VERY close eye on her. That means she was egg bound with the first one. If she hadn't laid those then she would continue to make eggs inside her until it killed her from the pressure or from broken eggs causing blood toxicity.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

She has laid 5 eggs but one got broke so she has 4


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

hi there m glad you have five eggs congrats  but i just want to know how did the egg get broken ? and also are her egg shells fine i mean to ask if they are not soft ?


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

yeah they are fine we not sure how it got broke. She rolled it out to my partner while i was away for it to be removed.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> 2 eggs in one day? Keep a VERY close eye on her. That means she was egg bound with the first one. If she hadn't laid those then she would continue to make eggs inside her until it killed her from the pressure or from broken eggs causing blood toxicity.


we not sure if it was 2 in one day we could of missed seeing her lay first one. But she is ok 4 eggs (should of been 5 but one broke). I will post pics on here in new topic soon


----------

